# murmur run error



## kralizeck (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi.
I can't make audio/murmur 1.2.3 work on FreeBSD 8.2 x86. I installed audio/murmur from FreeBSD ports and built without problems.

When I try to start murmurd, I always get this error and murmur doesn't start:

```
<F>2011-09-21 07:21:28.741 No SSL ciphers of at least 128 bit found
```

I've tried make my own certificate (StartCom) and modify murmur.ini with the same result.

Searching in google and forum don't help.

I tried to start murmur with options: -v -fg -wipessl
no change, always the same error.

I can't find any log to trace the error. 

I'm stuck.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

